# RLT4 ** THE WATCH **



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The back showing the serial number engraved on the rotor.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks fantastic Roy, love the font, well done.

When will be able to place our orders?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Should be able to start shipping on Wednesday , I am waiting for some more boxes but they should be here by then.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

VEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYY NICE Roy









Confirm my reservation for #26 please


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just to give you an idea of the quality of this watch. This is a picture of the solid metal movement ring (No Plastic in this baby.) This ring weighs 21 grams on its own.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..................and unlike those Zenos with the polythene inserts.............GR8!!!!!!!!!!!.......................*deep joy!!!*


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Everything it promised to be, and more. You must be pretty chuffed Roy.








...







... Can't get the grin off my face!







...







...


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I hadn't realised that the case back has a milled edge as well,

............lovely touch
















I like the movement ring too


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks guys,







More Details :

Movement : Â Swiss Automatic ETA 2824.2 Tested and adjusted to keep time to Chronometer standards. Limited edition number engraved on the rotor.

Watch case : 43mm All steel case with screw on display back, 12mm Thick. Bevelled Thick Mineral glass. Total weight (Excluding strap) Approx 92.5 Grams.

Dial: Black with calendar and luminous figures. Luminous hands.

Band: English Hand made Black 22mm Flieger strap with white stitching. Spare set of screwed bars are supplied with the watch.

These watches are assembled by ourselves, in England, from all Swiss parts. They are tested and adjusted to keep time to Chronometer standards.

Limited Edition of only 50 Pieces. Rose wood box with Limited Edition plaque. 12 Months Warranty.

Price Â£240 inc. shipping.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxed :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

This watch is truly stunning. Very well done.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Roy,

I think that you have good reason to feel very proud of this one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Stan & Chris,

Yes I am very proud.................


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> solid metal movement ring (No Plastic in this baby.)


 Thats going to dissapoint Griff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > solid metal movement ring (No Plastic in this baby.)
> ...


............absolutely gutted!!!!!!









Great bit of kit Roy.........superb dial and face


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks outstanding.....

Well done.

Regards.

Eric


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some people have been asking if they can order now. The answer is yes please, the quicker I receive your order then the quicker I can ship it.

I have only 15 pieces done at the moment so first come first served.

Will have some more done next week then the rest after Xmas.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ordered, cheers Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Paul, you will have it before Thursday. I hope it has been worth the wait................ What am I talking about of course it has.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

Will give you a call in the morning.

Cheers.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Now that's worth going out and getting a job for!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sargon,

As I fall out of one I hope you fall into one, a job, that is.









Never give up.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I was sorry to hear of your back difficulties Stan. The one thing I am greatfull for is my health.


----------



## Gray (Sep 6, 2003)

Stan, I hope the back situation gets easier.

Sargon, I hope the hunt is fruitful.

Roy, that's a monster watch, congratulations. It really has a lot impact, very well proportioned too.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Gray,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Roy,

Nicely spec'd watch and I'm sure build etc is superb coming from you. Sorry I've not ordered one, but I've got a thing about coin edges - sorry mate.

Take Care.........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem Garry,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can't wait!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All parceled up and waiting to go.........


----------



## PRIM (Dec 10, 2003)

Roy, your RLT4 watch looks great and I hope to be able to buy one soon. I have a question. The dial shows a "Swiss made" indication at the bottom. I have read somewhere that there are some rules and conditions of use of "Swiss made" indications, namely the origin of the parts and also the assembly and final inspection being carried out in Switzerland. I expect that you took care of this and there is no contradiction between "England" and "Swiss made" indications.

Great looking solid watch!!!

Regards,

Vit


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The dials were made in Switzerland along with the other parts , they insisted that the Swiss Made had to stay on the dial. Many other manufacturers outside Switzerland also have Swiss Made on the dial.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Swiss made means the parts were made in Switzerland.

I understand the assembly isn't a mandatory issue for Switzerland only.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

nice picture PG! Where did you get it from







!? beautiful profile, love the coin edges (can't please everyone all the time, Garry! Some people try and end up with compromises nobody wants of. I think the RLT4 is a nice watch because it makes a bold statement in style, build quality, and size: there are not many watches like it and maybe won't be.).

I liked the poljot lunar moonphase chrono which was the first watch that made me like coin edges. But I didn't like the blue hands and the roman numerals. I don't think it's got its proprtions as right as the RLT4 either. So I'm glad I waited.

I was a bit baffled by the "swiss made" too. I guess the swiss are not as mental about their watches as the Italians are about sliced Parma ham







! Anyway Roy, since you've got England written on the middel of the dial, there could hardly be a case for misrepresentation.

BTW Roy, any problems with RLT5? Nothing yet this end...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The RLT5 was posted yesterday. A trace on the Royal Mail website reveals that they have tried to deliver it and you were out.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks again Roy. I'll call in at RM see if they are in!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If they are out then leave them a card to show them how it should be done.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Pieter,

the picture is off the sales site. Roy has updated today check out "whats new".


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Doh! (cf Roy's picture)
















Thanks PG, I've been too thick to go beyond the home page that I had not "refreshed" for a while, although I've browsed most of the other pages recently... Thanks

Roy, what I meant as inspiration for the RLT6 was the O&W M65. Hands, dial,... I am looking for a watch that I can wear even when playing with the kids, well built, and on a strap preferably. Loved the M65, but at that price I'd be too scared to damage it. So RLT6 could have been the perfect option... except for the quartz...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There was no real inspiration for the RLT6, most military style dials are alike. I wanted to do something in this price range and wanted to better the CWC dial by having luminous figures as well as dots. The hands are a little wider than the M65 hands and were the best looking on this type of watch.

Pieter, why can't you wear a quartz watch ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG you will have your RLT4 in the morning, will you be sleeping much tonight ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I haven't been sleeping much since I sent the order in!









I'm on evening's tomorrow (2 til midnight shift) so I'll have all morning to admire it. Hopefully I wil be able to get a picture on forum by lunch time.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Hopefully I wil be able to get a picture on forum by lunch time.


Great,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

PG - I'm coming back from work tomorrow at 3 pm so I'll check to see some pics and first impressions - mayb - no pressure! . I'm trying to take pictures of my watches but they end up too dark so far. When I get it right I'll post some pics of my RLT5 and 4 which I should have by then!!

Roy - Thanks for opening my eyes once again. I love the dial of the RLT6, hadn't noticed the difference in the width of the hands. Shape of hands is one of my favourites, certainly on a military style (not too fond of the hands of the O&W MP. although they look like the hands of military instruments, which seems quite appropriate).

I'm a bit overly sensitive to some stuff: mobile phones, computers, AND watches unless they are mechanical... A mobile phone drives me nuts in a matter of minutes, a watch over a few days. I have a Casio ProTrek with altimeter/barometer-thermometer that I sometimes use when on holiday, but I take it off as soon as I don't need it. Until about 8 years ago I had worn exclusively quartz watches.


----------

